
Reusable SpaceX rockets gain backing by launch insurers - jseliger
http://www.seattletimes.com/business/reusable-spacex-rockets-gain-backing-by-launch-insurers/
======
jseliger
This may seem like a minor point, but launch insurance is oddly important, at
least to those of us not familiar with the putting-stuff-in-space system:
[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2011/0...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2011/02/space_stasis.html)

